# Outlook 2011 - erreur 108



## Thony62 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.

Depuis quelques semaines, certains messages ne partent plus lorsque je les envoies. J'ai un message m'indiquant l'erreur 108 "mémoire insuffisante".
J'ai effectué quelques recherches, mais infructueuses, car les résultats datent d'il y a quelques années, je ne trouve pas les dossiers correspondant.

Voici donc ma config :

Outlook 2011
Mac 10.6.8

J'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit, et que je ne suis pas déja passé a coté de la réponse lol !!

D'avance merci à vous !!


----------



## Aliboron (6 Novembre 2011)

Il s'agit plus probablement de l'erreur -108 (le signe est signifiant). Pour ce qu'on peut en lire, c'est probablement un souci lié aux messages eux-mêmes. 

Il faudrait en tout cas plus de précisions sur le contexte pour qu'on puisse hasarder des éléments de réponse. Dire en particulier si les messages en question présentent des caractéristiques communes, si le même message envoyé depuis un autre compte part, s'il s'agit d'un compte POP, IMAP ou Exchange&#8230;

Asure-toi quand même que ta version est bien à jour (en 14.1.3 actuellement) et que tu as fait les classiques manips d'entretien (reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook, réparation des permission de Mac OS X, etc.).


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ceci dit, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de fonctionnement de la messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Thony62 (6 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, il s'agit bien de l'erreur -108, désolé pour l'oublie du -, je pensais qu'il s'agissait juste d'un signe de liaison lol.

Je viens donc de faire le point sur tout ça.
La version d'outlook est la dernière. Ensuite, j'envoi mes mails grâce à un compte gmail. Je fais régulièrement les manip de réparation des permissions et de nettoyage, grâce a Cleanmymac, et Onyx. En revanche, qu'est ce que la reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook? Peux-tu m'indiquer comment faire cette manip stp?
Ensuite, les mails sont des mails classique, sans pièce jointe, avec accents et quelque fois des chiffres (pas à tout les coups).

Voilà ce que je peux te dire de plus, si t'as d'autres questions ou quoi n'hésite pas lol.
Merci de ton aide en tout cas !


----------



## Aliboron (6 Novembre 2011)

Thony62 a dit:


> qu'est ce que la reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook ? Peux-tu m'indiquer comment faire cette manip stp ?


La recontruction de la base de données est un traitement par lequel Outlook reconstruit l'index des messages. Autrement dit la liste des adresses où se trouvent les messages ou autres éléments, ce qui permet, lorsqu'on clique sur le titre d'un message dans une boîte aux lettres, d'afficher le contenu du fichier qui porte un nom poétique du genre "x00_2004.olk14Message".

Il est parfois nécessaire de lancer une reconstruction, pour lui "rafraîchir la mémoire". Pour ce faire, tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook, sélectionner l'identité voulue (par défaut, c'est "Main Identity") et demander la reconstruction.



Thony62 a dit:


> j'envoie mes mails grâce à un compte gmail. Ensuite, les mails sont des mails classique, sans pièce jointe, avec accents et quelque fois des chiffres (pas à tout les coups).


Donc a priori un compte POP, et tu utilises le SMTP de Gmail avec identification sécurisée SSL, je présume. Bon, je ne sais pas trop n'ayant à ce jour pas rencontré ce genre de problèmes. Un message rejeté, si tu le renvoies un peu plus tard, est-ce qu'il arrive à passer ? Et si tu envoies le même messages, mais avec un autre compte (chez un autre hébergeur que Gmail), que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Thony62 (6 Novembre 2011)

Pour me connecter j'utilise IMAP en entrant, et smtp en sortant, avec le SSL d'activé. Effectivement après vérifications, j'ai déja eu l'occasion de ré-envoyer le même mail a la suite, avec succès. 
Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'envoyé le même message avec une autre adresse. En revanche, j'ai déja envoyé des mails avec mon adresse free, mais sans soucis.

Par contre, est ce qu'il est possible d'enlevé les messages de ma boite d'envoi? car ceux qui n'ont jamais pu partir sont resté là, et je ne trouve rien pour les supprimer :/

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2011)

Thony62 a dit:


> Pour me connecter j'utilise IMAP en entrant, et smtp en sortant, avec le SSL d'activé. Effectivement après vérifications, j'ai déja eu l'occasion de ré-envoyer le même mail a la suite, avec succès.


Alors ce sont peut-être de simples problèmes transitoires côté serveur.



Thony62 a dit:


> est ce qu'il est possible d'enlevé les messages de ma boite d'envoi? car ceux qui n'ont jamais pu partir sont resté là, et je ne trouve rien pour les supprimer


??? En principe, on les sélectionne puis on clique sur l'icône "Supprimer" (ou sur la touche "Supp" du clavier, voire via le menu "Modifier" > "Supprimer") Quel problèmes rencontres-tu pour le faire ?


----------



## Thony62 (7 Novembre 2011)

J'ai 7 messages de bloqué dans la boite d'envoie. J'essaye donc de les supprimer comme ça oui. Mais lorsque je fais ça, imaginons j'me met sur le premier mail en haut, je fais supprimer, ca me selectionne le message juste en dessous, tout en laissant le premier message... bizarre le truc lol.

Par contre, je viens de trouver une solution... assez barbare mdr. J'édite mon message qui est dans la boite d'envoi, j'efface l'adresse et le contenu du mail, je ferme le message, qui est en brouillon, et ensuite il s'efface nickel.

Donc merci bien pour le coup de main quand même, j'ai pu déja vider ma boite d'envoi lol.
Pour le premier problème, c'est possible oè qu'il y ai un problème de transmission de temps en temps, j'avais pas pensé à ce problème là !!

Merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## Aliboron (7 Novembre 2011)

Les messages qu'on n'arrive pas à sélectionner sont souvent un indice de corruption de la base de données. Tu as fait une reconstruction ?


----------



## Thony62 (7 Novembre 2011)

oui je l'ai fais hier soir après avoir suivi ta procédure  Après ça j'ai redémarré le mac.


----------



## Thony62 (12 Novembre 2011)

Je me permet de remonté ce topic, car j'ai trouvé d'où vient le problème...

En effet, dès que je mets des parenthèses dans mes mails, ils ne partent plus...
J'ai essayé de viré ces parenthèses, et l'envoie fonctionne nickel...

Si quelqu'un à une idée please 

D'avance merci !!!


----------



## Aliboron (13 Novembre 2011)

Thony62 a dit:


> dès que je mets des parenthèses dans mes mails, ils ne partent plus&#8230; J'ai essayé de viré ces parenthèses, et l'envoie fonctionne nickel...


??? Des parenthèses ordinaires *( )* dans le corps du message ou dans l'Objet ?

Pour ma part je ne constate pas de souci pour envoyer en IMAP avec des parenthèses (que ce soit dans l'objet ou dans le corps du message) mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas de compte Gmail paramétré en IMAP, seulement un compte chez Free.

Tu devrais faire quelques essaispour déterminer plus précisément la source du problème, voir si tu arrives à le reproduire dans d'autres circonstances, par exemple avec Thunderbird, ou sur une autre machine, en un autre endroit (raccordé à l'internet par un autre FAI)...


----------



## Asopuma (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis confronté à un problème similaire : erreur -108 mémoire insuffisante sur des emails qui restent bloqués dans la boite d'envoi, Office 2011 (14.1.4) et OS X 10.6.8.
J'ai essayé de reconstruire la base de données, ça ne change rien et même créé une nouvelle identité et importé les messages de l'ancienne boites comme proposé par Microsoft : sans effet
Je n'ai rien trouvé de spécial dans les messages qui bloquent. J'ai un parc de 6 mac configurés à l'identique et un seul pour le moment pose ce genre de problème.


----------



## Aliboron (23 Février 2012)

Asopuma a dit:


> Je suis confronté à un problème similaire : erreur -108 mémoire insuffisante sur des emails qui restent bloqués dans la boite d'envoi, Office 2011 (14.1.4) et OS X 10.6.8.


A priori, ce type d'erreur est due à un message (le plus ancien dans la boîte d'envoi) corrompu qui bloque les autres, les messages étant envoyés l'un après l'autre. As-tu essayé de supprimer ce message (le plus ancien) pour voir ?


----------



## Asopuma (24 Février 2012)

En fait certains messages partent sans erreur, d'autres ne veulent pas partir. Pour le moment, la seule solution de contournement trouvée est effectivement de supprimer les messages qui ne partent pas. Mais ça semble recommencer de temps en temps...


----------



## Aliboron (24 Février 2012)

Asopuma a dit:


> ça semble recommencer de temps en temps...


Faut voir si le rythme est conséquent ou pas, surtout après la reconstruction. Si oui, il faudra pousser plus loin l'analyse des causes possibles. En tout cas, ça n'a rien de systématique, ce n'est pas un cas de figure répandu et fréquent...


----------



## Asopuma (10 Mars 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Faut voir si le rythme est conséquent ou pas, surtout après la reconstruction. Si oui, il faudra pousser plus loin l'analyse des causes possibles. En tout cas, ça n'a rien de systématique, ce n'est pas un cas de figure répandu et fréquent...


Ca continue avec 2 à 5 messages bloqués par jour et pour le moment, je n'ai rien trouvé de commun à ces messages bloqués pour identifier ce qui cause ces erreurs.


----------



## kro-magnon (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

 J'ai fais des recherches et je ne comprends toujours pas,j'ai le même soucis. 

 Mais c'est pour l'importation de mes mails depuis le serveur je ne peux plus rien récupérer, avec le même message"mémoire insuffisante" -108.

 J'ai reconstruis la base et rien de nouveau je peux ouvrir j'ai accès à tous mes mails, je peux en envoyer, mais plus de réception !

 si quelqu'un a résolu ce type de soucis ! 

 Merci !


----------



## Aliboron (18 Mai 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> J'ai fais des recherches et je ne comprends toujours pas, *j'ai le même souci*.
> Mais c'est pour l'importation de mes mails depuis le serveur *je ne peux plus rien récupérer*, avec le même message"mémoire insuffisante" -108.


Donc ce n'est pas le "même" puisque, jusque là, il est question de problèmes à l'envoi, pas à la réception. Ceci dit, il serait bon de donner un minimum de précisions, comme par exemple le niveau de mise à jour d'Outlook (14.2.2 ?), le type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange...) concerné, etc. Le problème est-il nouveau - autrement dit, est-ce que ça a fonctionné et que le comportement a changé récemment ? 

Dans la mesure où il est question de réception, vérifie avant tout les paramètres du compte...


----------



## kro-magnon (18 Mai 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Donc ce n'est pas le "même" puisque, jusque là, il est question de problèmes à l'envoi, pas à la réception. Ceci dit, il serait bon de donner un minimum de précisions, comme par exemple le niveau de mise à jour d'Outlook (14.2.2 ?), le type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange...) concerné, etc. Le problème est-il nouveau - autrement dit, est-ce que ça a fonctionné et que le comportement a changé récemment ?
> 
> Dans la mesure où il est question de réception, vérifie avant tout les paramètres du compte...



Disons que le code erreur est le même c'est pour ça que j'assimile ça au même soucis ! ;-)

 Mon outlook est un14.1.4, 2011, il s'agit d'un compte pop, est le soucis date de ce matin......
 J'ai repris la machine que je n'avais pas éteinte d'ailleurs depuis hier, et plus de mail entrant..

 J'ai reconstruit la base, mais rien n'y fait toujours le même soucis, par contre mais mail parte sans problème et mes autre machine, iphone, macbook reçoivent les mails sans soucis....c'est bizarre, mon identité principal fait 5 go, peut être que cela vient de la, j'ai nettoyer un peu ce matin, mais j'ai besoin de garder un paquet de mail dans mon activité, donc je suis un peu coincé !

 Une idée ?


----------



## Aliboron (18 Mai 2012)

kro-magnon a dit:


> Mon outlook est un 14.1.4,


Déjà, et bien que ça n'ait pas de rapport direct avec le problème concerné, il te faut faire les mises à jour et passer en 14.2.2.



kro-magnon a dit:


> 2011, il s'agit d'un compte pop, est le soucis date de ce matin.....


OK, alors il est possible que le problème vienne cette fois d'un message corrompu sur le serveur de ton hébergeur (donc l'inverse du problème évoqué, en quelque sorte). Disons que ce qu'il te faudrait essayer, c'est de te connecter en Webmail sur ton compte chez ton hébergeur, voir si tu peux identifier le message défectueux et le supprimer directement en ligne...


----------



## kro-magnon (18 Mai 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Déjà, et bien que ça n'ait pas de rapport direct avec le problème concerné, il te faut faire les mises à jour et passer en 14.2.2.
> 
> 
> OK, alors il est possible que le problème vienne cette fois d'un message corrompu sur le serveur de ton hébergeur (donc l'inverse du problème évoqué, en quelque sorte). Disons que ce qu'il te faudrait essayer, c'est de te connecter en Webmail sur ton compte chez ton hébergeur, voir si tu peux identifier le message défectueux et le supprimer directement en ligne...



C'est fait et manifestement il y a un soucis profond, même mon webmail est bloqué, et je n'arrive même plus à le rafraichir. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que les mail continue  à tomber sur mon iphone .....
 J'y comprends rien la.....

 EDIT :

 j'ai reparamétré le webmail, fouiné, vider les corbeilles rafraichis et re-vider et bref ça marche, il y avait un message bloquant, je ne sais pas lequel puisque j'ai tout vidé mais bon ça fonctionne !!

 deux mots : 

Merci Bernard ! ;-)


----------

